# Ausdruck mit Thunderbird

## michael_w

Hallo,

seit TB3 sehen die Ausdrucke von Emails scheußlich aus. Grob gepixelte Texte. Was läuft da falsch bzw. wo kann ich da was ändern, das der Mailinhalt als ordentlicher Text gedruckt wird? Sinnigerweise sieht der Header ausgedruckt gut aus, nur der Mailinhalt wird grobgepixelt (als Bild?) ausgedruckt.  Ein entsprechendes flag für TB hab ich nicht gefunden. In TB ist bei mir eingestellt, Darstellung des Inhaltes als reiner Text, liegts daran?

thx

michael

----------

